# ice &amp; water shield...has this code been reinforced in the state of ohio?



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Call your Cities Administration office, they'll send you in the right direction.

Edited to add: residential roofing is a non licensed/regulated trade in our State, so don't expect to much help unless the roof you just had done was new construction, atleast in new construction work there is a framing inspection.


----------

